
Dave Rogenmoser explains how he built Payfunnels - putnam
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/payfunnels
======
Dmrogen
Thanks for Sharing! Dave here.

Happy to answer any questions about how we built, grew, and exited our first
Saas in under 12 months.

